# Davey from Wolf Creek we have your gear



## WD7Z (Mar 10, 2004)

On the Piedra run sunday 5/23 you left your gearbag on the ground at the FINA. We want to get it back to you. Very sorry your help with our shuttle resulted in your loss. Contact me and we will get it back to you ASAP. Call me at 505.410.5537 day 505.286.2578 night

-Dave


----------

